# Back From The Oregon Coast



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

We had a great time at the Oregon coast this weekend except I don't have many pictures. Our camera was stolen Sunday afternoon







DW and I were trading back and forth between DS and the camera and we can't recall which one had it last. DW thinks she might of had it last and if so was just sitting sticking out of her purse and could have easily been grabbed while we were having fun. We were in Ripley's belive it or not when it came up missing and is very dark in there with lots of people. We filled a report with Ripley's and the local police but no luck so far







On a good note we purchased a new camera and love it so far.

Here are a few pics I took while playing around with the new camera Sunday night:

This is taken from a empty site just above our site at the Sea and Sand RV park. Sites are small and tight but great view:










And here are some more taken sitting in my chair by the campfire:




























And one more from the beach:










We really did have a good time and can't wait to head back out in a few weeks!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Beautiful photos! Welcome Home








Sorry to hear about your camera...Don't you just love people??







Just keep telling yourself that Karma will get back at them one day...That always makes me feel better








What kind of replacement camera did you get??


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Wow thats cool how the sites are layered so every one get a view. great place.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice!! sorry to hear about the camera,, we left one in a hotel room once,, called back to the hotel room within and hour and it was already gone,,, the maid never saw it,, hmmm.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Great pictures! Sorry about your camera.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Great pics. Gorgeous place. Looks like fun.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott and Jamie,

I'm glad to hear you had such a great time in spite of the loss of your camera. That shows a true Outbacker spirit, that you refuse to allow the callousness of others to spoil what was otherwise a beautiful weekend.

Speaking of beautiful, those are some gorgeous shots. The last one especially is a great depiction of the power of the Oregon surf. Very cool!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Great pix! and thanks for the name of the spot....I've just added it to my favorites.

.....can't wait to go camping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Anyone up for a little Oregon Coast Surfing?

You might also think of it as a day at the spa, as your skin is going to be exfoliated nicely from the grinding of your body on the bottom of the ocean.....











Scott and Jamie said:


>


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

How did we handle playing in that cold Oregon Coast water when we were kids?


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

Great pictures - we were in Oregon over Easter visiting our son and his fiancee (meeting her family for the first time). It is gorgeous out there - we kept saying once the "grandchildren" fit into the picture we will be bringing the camper out there and staying to visit.

Sorry to hear about the camera - what kind did you end up buying? It certainly takes great pictures.

Pattie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bobpattie said:


> Great pictures - we were in Oregon over Easter visiting our son and his fiancee (meeting her family for the first time). It is gorgeous out there - we kept saying once the "grandchildren" fit into the picture we will be bringing the camper out there and staying to visit.


You will love it...Oregon in the summer is the best place on the planet.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Awesome last pic! Thats a wall of water..

There is nothing like the coast of Oregon! I love it!

Carey


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the comments on the pics. We had a Kodak don't remeber the part number and our new one is the same but a lot newer model (about 4 years). Our new one is a Kodak easy share Z612


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Great looking place. We are going to have to head that way.

How did the ez-flex work ?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Scott and Jamie said:


> Thanks for the comments on the pics. We had a Kodak don't remeber the part number and our new one is the same but a lot newer model (about 4 years). Our new one is a Kodak easy share Z612


It may have been the Kodak Easyshare DX4330. Even though I now use my new Nikon D50 most of the time, I still use my 4 year old Kodak occasionally...the Easyshare cameras make it so easy to just point and shoot, then perform a one touch download with the docking station.

Better get busy and send some photos in for the May photo contest!


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Scott and Jamie said:


> We had a great time at the Oregon coast this weekend except I don't have many pictures. Our camera was stolen Sunday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh WOW!!! What amazing pictures!!! (I'm really sorry to hear about your camera though - how upsetting!!) Those pictures are beautiful! DH and I have always wanted to head to the Oregon Coast. I'll have to mapquest it to see how far of a drive it is for us. I want to go to THAT place!







Thanks for sharing!!


----------

